# 5 Reasons Why Not To Choose Shifa Medical College Hostel Especially Boys Shifa Class Of 2023



## shifa.medschool (Jan 11, 2019)

Please Note Regarding Accommodation
Why not to choose College Accommodation Especially Boys
1.Shifa College of Medicine hostel is very expensive around 4 lac 60 thousand Rs per year for boys hostel.
2.Additional Laundry charges, AC/HEATER CHARGES are not included in this.They will be Seperately Charged.
3.Food(Khana) is served only at night & that too is substandard.
In Morning only bread egg / paratha is served. 
4.No Other Amenities are provided.
5,The Hostel Staff of both girls & boys hostel of college is very rude & would not facilitate you.
6.Strict Curfew Rules especially at night.
7.The Hostel Administration has tenancy
to change its policies whenever they like to .
So Better look for some other nearby hostels or a portion in i8 area along with your fellows which will cost you 3 times more cheap than this college hostel.
Nearby Hostels
are 
Youth Inn Hostel i8/4
Satellite Hostel
& Other Hostels Search on Google Hostels in i8,
Feel Free to inbox for any help/info regarding college


----------

